# Posting problem



## Dave B (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi just joined the group, but don't seem to be able to get on most of the forums ! I just get this message 
'Sorry, you don't have permission for that!' Any help appreciated ????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Try going to the introduction forum. Introduce yourself and try going from there. Just a guess hop it works. Welcome


----------



## Dave B (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi again, everything working ok now, thanks for the help, wouldn’t let me post in introductions last night but ok now.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you got your problem resolved


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Sometimes computers get grumpy and refuse to work. Mine does that all the time. I'm lucky to have a friend who manages the high speed computing department at a major university who is willing to walk me through whatever I've been doing wrong. Patience is a virtue.


----------

